# 2016 Nissan Maxima spied



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> The next-generation Nissan Maxima has been spied for the first time.
> 
> A prototype of the 2016 Nissan Maxima has been spotted by spy photographers sporting plenty of messy camouflage, but it is evident that the new Maxima will draw plenty of inspiration from the Sport Sedan concept. Naturally, many of the design elements have been toned down compared to the concept but Nissan will be moving forward with its new design language to its midsize sedan offering.
> 
> Rumor has it that a sportier Maxima model will be added to the lineup, using a 2.5-liter supercharged four-cylinder engine paired to an electric motor for a hybrid powertrain that delivers V6-like performance. It appears that the Japanese automaker wants to differentiate its Maxima from the more family-oriented Altima.


See more 2016 Nissan Altima photos at AutoGuide.com


----------



## joshlawan (Dec 7, 2014)

Is that a car, really?


----------



## kat sass (Feb 20, 2015)

*03 sentra*

am told that if i hold the clutch down while waiting for a light it can cause damage to the clutch . any truth to that ?


----------



## bodysides-dot-com (Feb 28, 2015)

It looks really mean!


----------

